
Show HN: Daycare Software - rpancini
https://daycarepro.software
======
bernardhalas
Do I understand right that this could be a software for managing a daycare
center (kindergarten or for elderly people?)

I like that the page is simple and easy to read, on the other hand I don't
really know much about the product behind. Is this just meant for checking if
there's a demand for this software? Do you guys have any demo that you could
show already?

BTW, if you'd like to get more UX feedback, please feel free to visit our free
community UX platform at
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)

